# Jetta 2000 Monsoon AMP Removal help



## Jetta2K_ (Sep 21, 2005)

Hello,
I am the proud owner of a 2000 Jetta. I installing a new head unit. recently the whole back of the Monsoon sound system totally went dead while playing a VERY bass intensive song. My thought was: Hey, it's prolly just a fuse. But I could not find a fuse anywhere that is bad. So I wanted to take the Monsoon amp out of the cage that is mounted to the top of the trunk. Does anybody here have instructions on how to remove the cage around the amp so I can check it out?
Thanks!
J2K_


----------



## Jetta2K_ (Sep 21, 2005)

Can anybody confirm if there is a fuse on the amp itself?


----------



## kwalton (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Jetta 2000 Monsoon AMP Removal help (Jetta2K_)*

there isn't a fuse on the amp itself. as for removing the amp you will need to take the rear deck cover by the back window off and there are 4 10mm bolts that hold the amp in. loosen them and slide them out of their holes and it will be free.


----------



## Jetta2K_ (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: Jetta 2000 Monsoon AMP Removal help (kwalton)*

kwalton thanks for your reply! Yeah, I thought I had to remove the rear deck cover.... I hope I can do it without damaging anything.
Do you know if there is any kind of fuse that runs to the amp in the back if it is not on the amp itself? Like I said the entire back blew out all at once which leads me to believe it was a fuse or something similar.
Anywho I am going to install a new head unit so perhaps that will fix the problem.


----------



## 2000vwjetta4dr (Jul 16, 2011)

*No ahah*

There is no fuse on the amp. I am having the same problem on my ride all factory dd monsoon. Rear channels stopped working except a very low level from the tweets. Very faint even on max volume. I have taken the amp out and apart. I have checked every fuse harness etc etc. Speakers chk ok with ohm Meter. I am guessing the amp itself gave up the ghost. Pm me if you need help removing the package tray.


----------



## tjscouten (Aug 16, 2011)

*hey*

I'm in the process of replacing the stock monsoon amp I plugged it in and it worked fine.

I've heard nothing but negative things about this system...

I need help getting the rack out. 

This whole process sucks...


----------



## FACTORYBOOST (Sep 12, 2011)

tjscouten said:


> I'm in the process of replacing the stock monsoon amp I plugged it in and it worked fine.
> 
> I've heard nothing but negative things about this system...
> 
> ...


Yea my friend has a Golf without the Monsoon and his sounds so much better than mine


----------

